# Year End Sales Event!



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

*Boxing day price*

Year End Sales Event

Bright Aquatics has 24w Dimmable Full Spectrum LED Reef Systems!
16"x16" Light Spread with 90° Acrylic Lenses
Good for up to 30" Deep Aquariums.

In stock and ready to ship or pick up local.

Advantages:
50,000 hrs/3 full years Warranty replacement!
8+ years life for each bulb running 10+hrs daily!
Top Quality Band Name 3w Epistar Leds
Top Quality Boards, Drivers and components.
Only 24w each and 100% Dimmable via any Reef Controller, DIY dimmer switch and off the shelf LED dimming switches.
Designed to grow corals and look amazing
Your corals and livestock will never look better!

No other Company in Canada can offer you these amazing Reef LEDs at such outstanding prices!

www.brightaquatics.com 
[email protected]


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Are these fixtures that mount on a tank? I'm looking for something for a 24" tank, 30" deep and 24" across


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Norman said:


> Are these fixtures that mount on a tank? I'm looking for something for a 24" tank, 30" deep and 24" across


These lights use a regular screw in light socket, so most people use a desk lamp, floor lamp, hanging light fixture or a simple pvc light arm to mount these bulbs.
In your case you a reptile or shop clamp lamp fixture, around $15.00 and this way you can just clamp them to the rim of your tank.

There is a thread on here on how to hang your par38s and shows step by step how to buid a pvc light arm. Or pm me and I can help with that.

Your size aquarium you can run 2 lights and it would be plenty.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

All Orders Completed Today Will Ship December 26th 2012 Via Canada Post Express, Insurance, Signature Required and Tracking Number!

Feel Free To Contact Us for any reason!

Merry Christmas Everyone, we hope you enjoy family and have a great new year!
Thank you everyone for making 2012 the best year ever, we will do everything possable in 2013 to bring new and exciting things for your enjoyment!

Bright Aquatics Family
www.brightaquatics.com 
[email protected]


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

BOXING DAY BLOWOUT

Buy (1)24w Dimmable Full Sprectrum for $84.00 Tax incl each and Get FREE regular shipping.

Regular price of $100.00 each + shipping will be back in effect after new years_

Boxing Day is here and our prices are even lower! Prices are limited time only!_____________________________________


----------

